# What is this socket?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Any ideas what this socket is for, it's in my bathroom cabinet?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you take the cap off??


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a 12v socket, it will be narrower than the ones you would normally expect to see on UK vans. You can get a convertor or do what I did and replaced in with the conventional 12v cigarette lighter socket (a couple of quid off Ebay).

Terry


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

This appears to be a 12V DIN socket as per the attached image, although for what purpose it was added to the cabinet I can not say.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is one in our bathroom too. I have assumed it is for a 12v shaver

Dick


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hella 12v Din socket as already suggested plugs and adapters widely available


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is one fitted as standard in my Burstner bathroom.

Took me 18 months to notice it.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

..... on second thoughts it could be for the ladies. Stick in their wet figure when their perm begins to sag :lol: 

Dick


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah, good, thanks chaps  Not that I've got any use for it!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the same 12 volt socket in our bathroom,I think it's for a 12 volt shaver,the type that lorry drivers use that can plug into the cigarette lighter socket.

Never used it myself as I have a rechargeable shaver that plugs into the 240 volt socket,if we haven't a hook up then I simply use the inverter to charge it up.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

It's the famous Hymer 12 volt time warp hymifluggler.
Get the mark 2 fluggler and plug it in.you will them be the envy of all non Hymer owners.
Nothing new then


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have a 3 pin 240V socket in our cupboard that I use for my hairdryer.

We have a 12V Heller next to the toilet flush and lightswitch on the outside of the cabinet. We use ours to charge up iPhone, iPad and our Kindles overnight. We have a converter that splits into two so we can charge two things at a time.

It gives a nice red glow to the bathroom so we can see when we need to use it in the middle of the night too.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> There is one fitted as standard in my Burstner bathroom.
> 
> Took me 18 months to notice it.


Dear Sir,

This is to inform you that we have decided not to invite you to join our team of store detectives! :lol:


----------

